
Spanish coins that predate Columbus by 200 years found deep in the Utah desert - rmason
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7009641/Mystery-Spanish-coins-Utah-desert-predate-Columbus-200-years.html
======
sandworm101
So? Being 200 years older doesn't mean they were put there 200 years before
Columbus. There are some ancient Egyptian artifacts in New York (museums).
That isn't evidence of ancient contact.

------
simonebrunozzi
Coins might be old, but they might have been brought there centuries after
Columbus discovered the Americas. Yes, a mistery, but of a different kind.

~~~
simplicio
Since some of the other coins post-date Columbus (by several hundred years),
the stash pretty much _has_ to have been brought there after Columbus landed.

------
idlewords
This is fitting, since the whole reason anybody lives in Utah is that some
dude claimed to find ancient gold tablets in a New York forest.

~~~
davidw
That and some excellent mountain bike trails.

------
kartan
> "If that really is a 13th-century coin, that does not indicate 13th-century
> Spanish were over here,' said Harmon. 'That indicates that someone brought
> over a coin that was really old even then.'"

Mystery solved.

------
Causality1
Pretty obviously a prank or a hoax. The 1660 coin is worth less than $50 and
the if the older coin is in such bad shape even the experts aren't sure what
it is I don't imagine it's outrageously valuable.

------
Pinckney
The Daily Mail is rubbish.

------
mixmastamyk
Found “lying on the floor,” eh? Out of someone’s pocket, rather than Doc
Brown’s DeLorean.

